# Hard boiled egg



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Is boiled egg a good food during ride? I like to eat it during my ride. It fill up my hunger 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

No, a hard boiled potato with sea salt would be better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Baked sweet potato.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

I prefer raw eggs. I like to fill a water bottle half way with raw eggs and sea salt, freeze it the night before a ride, then slam it down during my ride (once it thaws).


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

life behind bars said:


> Baked sweet potato.


Are you serious?

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Cheetos and jerky for me. Washed down with beer.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Picard said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


Baked white potatoes are becoming quite common on the road and at aid stations. Why not sweet potato? Bake it and put in a zip lock and eat it on the trail. I'd scrape the potato out of the skin first so it's easy to eat. It would fill you up and give you a nice sustained source of energy that should last a couple hours. Or just bake/nuke some small white potatoes and do the same. Or wrap in some foil and throw in your jersey pocket or pack. Throw some bacon in there as well for some extra goodness.

As far as eggs...if it works for you then do it. Most people prefer a carb source for energy on the bike but if you are paleo/low carb/ketogenic then you might do better with protein/fat for energy. If I am riding long enough to need food, I'll either use some sort of energy drink or gels...if the ride is really long I'll take some food. PB sandwich is great or I'll make up some sort of rice cake or take something like Clif bars or Lara bars or Honeystinger waffles. That's usually on rides that are 4+ hours and/or 50+ miles long.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Picard said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


Yes, coat in olive oil and bake.


----------



## Power Meter City (Mar 28, 2016)

Ryder1 said:


> I prefer raw eggs. I like to fill a water bottle half way with raw eggs and sea salt, freeze it the night before a ride, then slam it down during my ride (once it thaws).


Wow..this is a first. Sounds knarly


----------

